# '08 bow buck



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is my bow buck of this year. Not bad its my biggest so far and a pretty neat story to go with it. I just bought my first house w/ 7 acres of land half being pasture for my horses and half being wooded. I hunt some pretty big farms so i havent been really hunting my little woods very much but on friday on my way home from work i looked out in my pasture and seen a pair of doe's along the woods and when i scanned the field i seen a lone doe running tail up and hot on her trail was this buck i parked my truck grabbed my bow and ran to my stand along the field dont ask me how but it worked out that the deer didnt see me and gave me the time to get into my stand he came through trailing the doe at 12 yards and gave me a perfect shot and just enough time to smoke him. It just seems neat that i








shot a buck like this out of 3.5 acres of woods.[/img]


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice deer


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

good deer but wheres the tag? :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

blue geese said:


> good deer but wheres the tag? :eyeroll:


Not every state requires that the tag be on the antlers...


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

great buck


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Very cool--Great buck!


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

No they dont my tag is on the back leg. it is where i always put them never really thought about putting them on the antler but trust me he was checked it.


----------

